# Inari and Kitsune the Fennec foxes!



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I would like to present to you all Inari and Kitsune the Fennec foxes!
We finally got them on Friday after much thought, consideration and waiting. They are settling in really well but I have not let them meet Harry and Elspeth yet, I want to do that when they are more confident.
Inari (the male) is much smaller then Kitsune even though he is meant to be older, he is also much more confident around me.
Last night I gave Inari and Kitsune a bath as they really needed it and it was amazing how easy it was!
Unlike Harry and Elspeth they really did not like having a bath but as they are so small it was fast and easy. I thought I would get it over and done with early in our relationship as firstly as I said above they REALLY needed it and secondly while washing them it gave me a chance to fully check them over.
After we towled them off my partner and I took them into our bedroom with a hot water bottle each and sat with a hot water bottle each on our knees and then a fennec atop of that. They both seemed to really like the heat as it was then 3am and seeing as we live in an old house it was quite cold.
When my partner and I decided to actually go to sleep and we put them in their sleeping crate Inari sorted out the blankets for both of them and then lay down which was cute. I had put a water bottle in with them but they seem to have not noticed it was the water bottle and not me that was warming them up and so totally avoided it.
I must say it is so funny to see them eat. Harry and Elspeth go for meat normally over the veggies unless it is curly kale or basil (herb I know but they eat it like it is going out of fashion). Inari and Kitsune go for the veggies over everything else and wolf it down. Thus far Kitsune though the bigger of the two has always gone to take food second where with Harry and Elspeth it is always Elspeth who goes first.
Here is a photo of Kitsune (Female), you can see that on her nose is a red dot. She is not bleeding nor has she in the time we have had her, it seems to be a scar. 









Here is Inari (male):









-
Elina


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Elina,

They are beautiful!! It's great that they are settling well.

Heather.


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

Look lovely but they wouldn't live together naturally would they...?
Your Corsac foxes and Fennec foxes are miles apart.
Are you just keeping them in your house and crating them to keep them apart?
Only ask 'cos I thought your Corsac foxes were in your bedroom at night...
From what I know about Fennec foxes the last thing it wants is a bath being a desert species and yes you should be up all night with them!


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

They are soooo adorable, I want I want I want I want!!! I see they like vegetables as you mentioned, and I'd assume w/ your experience you'd already know the vegetables/fruits that can be fatal to canids: onions, grapes, peppers, olives, celery or at least what I have heard from several Veterinarians....in raw form they are worst. I just wanted to try and help, cuz many people are unaware of this, so if you already knew it, GREAT, if not....well then ...now you do  Take care of those magnificent little pups.


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

They are so adorable. My dream pet! =)


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! Gotta love those ears!! Have you given them livefood yet? I'll bet they will love doing the mealworms in a blanket game!

Best of luck settling them in and I really hope Harry & Elspeth take kindly to their new family members!

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Totally jealous!! In my top 5 on my NEED list *lol* They are beautiful!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Merifield said:


> Look lovely but they wouldn't live together naturally would they...?





Merifield said:


> Your Corsac foxes and Fennec foxes are miles apart.
> Are you just keeping them in your house and crating them to keep them apart?
> Only ask 'cos I thought your Corsac foxes were in your bedroom at night...
> From what I know about Fennec foxes the last thing it wants is a bath being a desert species and yes you should be up all night with them!




Yes Corsac foxes and Fennecs are not from anywhere near one another but to be fair nor are Papillon dogs from anywhere near where the Corsacs originate but yet Harry and Elspeth treat Sprite (my papillon) as one of their own. Fennecs in the US have also been known in captivity to get along with grey foxes, cats, dogs etc. If Harry and Elspeth do not like them I already have a double bedroom set aside for them which I have fox proofed and they currently play in during the day. 

On another note not Harry and Elspeth have their own bedroom now and have done for some time. I loved having them in my bedroom but there are only so many times one can wake up during the night to find that they have lost the duvet to the fox who has been slowly pulling it into his crate all night:lol2:.

Also yes the Fennec is a desert species but it is perfectly normal to bathe them just not regularly.




> I see they like vegetables as you mentioned, and I'd assume w/ your experience you'd already know the vegetables/fruits that can be fatal to canids: onions, grapes, peppers, olives, celery or at least what I have heard from several Veterinarians....in raw form they are worst. I just wanted to try and help, cuz many people are unaware of this, so if you already knew it, GREAT, if not....well then ...now you do  Take care of those magnificent little pups.


 
Yes you are right I do know what they can and cannot have but thank you for letting me know anyway:thumb:.




> Have you given them live food yet? I'll bet they will love doing the mealworms in a blanket game!


 
No I have not tried them with live food yet, or more I did but apparently the small grass hoppers I get for my APD are just totally uninteresting to them. I am going to get some larger ones tomorrow for them and let them loose in their bedroom with them, I hope it will be fun for them.
-
Elina


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Totally jealous!! In my top 5 on my NEED list *lol* They are beautiful!!


^^^^Lady Amalthea!!! How coincidental, I just bought the 25 year anniversary collection of that movie from my neighbor who was going to take it to a Pawn Shop. I got it for $2 still in the plastic. So much nostalgia!!! Do you remember the others like "Flight of Dragons", "Wind in the Willows", "Watership Down" and "Sea Prince and Firechild"??? 

Last Unicorn = Peter S. Beagle's best work, IMO


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

They are absolutely stunning. Good luck with them!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful:flrtont forget to keep us updated on their progress:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

The foxes look adorable. 


I love the names by the way - any story behind them?


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Kitsune is Japanese for fox IIRC correctly not sure about Inari. Though I think it is the name of the compainion from Firefly/Serenity


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Kitsune are Japanese fox-spirits. They are said to be able to take the form of a charming woman and a fox-form. They are ageless, being spirits, however, they are not immortal; they can live a life span of 900 years and gain a new tail for each hundred years, living up to a life that obtains 9 tails.

Inari is the Japanese _kami _of fertility, rice, agriculture, foxes, industry and worldly success and one of the principal kami of Shinto and uses foxes as messengers. More then one third of Shinto shrines in Japan are dedicated to Inari.

-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

First thing this morning I had quite a shock as Kitsune was dominance humping Inari's head. . . . Confused me a bit .

Last night I played with them with one of Harry and Elspeth's fave toys; a 500ml coke bottle which has been washed out and had various holes of various sizes punched in it which had about 20 living meal worms and 5 locusts in it. 
It was so funny to watch as they were totally avoiding the bottle until a locust climbed out of the bottle and sat nose to nose with Kitsune . Kit was mostly into hitting the bottle for worms where as Inari was running and jumping all over the place after his locust. The very best bit was when a locust landed on my toe and Inari totally over shot with his jump and landed on my knee and he just had this confused look on his face. 

So yes they are settling in really well thus far, really having allot of fun with them







.

-
Elina


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

They are beautiful! Forgive me for not having read the whole thread but do they have an enclosure...I read about the sleeping crate bit but do they just run around your house during the day?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

At present they have their own bedroom to play in during the day (it is 100% fox safe don't worry and is filled with toys, a sand pit, multiple places for them to turn into their den etc). I was putting them in their crate for bedtime as I do for Harry and Elspeth but they (unlike Harry and Elspeth) do not have a tendency to open doors. No Inari and Kitsune do not run around the house during the day yet but when they are settled if Harry and Elspeth like them they will, if not their room is more then big enough for them and they will still get LOADS of TLC.
-
Elina


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Elina they are gorgeous. Sallie was texting me when she saw them before you picked them up and teasing me about it as she knows how much I love fennecs! If you ever need a fennec babysitter I'll happily sit up all night and play with them!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool. :2thumb: Was just curious as to whether they were the sort of critter you could let run around or if they need to be kept in an enclosure. They are beeyootiful. I really love the look of fennecs but I know nothing about them...I love seeing them at the zoo near me they're soooo cute.


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

:mf_dribble: so jealous. They're gorgeous


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Cool. :2thumb: Was just curious as to whether they were the sort of critter you could let run around or if they need to be kept in an enclosure. They are beeyootiful. I really love the look of fennecs but I know nothing about them...I love seeing them at the zoo near me they're soooo cute.


 
Many people I know that have fennecs let them run around their houses when they are home but put them in a bedroom or crate when they go out/to bed. It really depends what other animals you have. Some poeple have told me about fennecs and cats getting along great one day and then the fennec taking play to far the next day and killing the cat. I supervise my foxes when they are with my other fur kids 100% of the time to be sure nothing like this happens.
Sorry it took me so long to reply to this, I have been *very *busy!
-
Elina


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are beautiful (only just seen this thread :blush


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my gosh there beautiful
*steals*


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

So the night before last I was in Inari and Kitsune's bedroom feeding them, cleaning up after them, playing with them etc. When I was about ready for bed I went to leave the room and Inari shot past me into the hallway and right into Sprite (my papillon)!
I was a little worried as she a fair amount bigger then him and accustom to playing with the Corsacs.
Inari froze and Sprites tail started wagging like mad, she was so excited. She shoved her nose in his left ear and looked at me with this really happy look on her face, Inari looked at me with the most worried look on his face. I knelt down to pick him up and he suddenly spin round to look at Sprite squealed and started wagging his tail up and down then started to sniff her all over. Sprite seemed a little confused but went with it, she lay on the floor as dogs do and he put his head in her ear which she took as 'lets play!' so they started chasing each other up and down the hall Inari squealing with delight.

I am so happy my big eared kids (well 2 of them) like each other! It was so funny after though when I went to put Harry to bed and he rubbed himself all over myself and Sprite as we are HIS.

-
Elina


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

:lol2: Glad your accidental introduction went so well! At least that's one less thing to worry about with your canine brood!


----------



## nino_rojo (Sep 16, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> So much nostalgia!!! Do you remember the others like "*Flight of Dragons*", "Wind in the Willows", "Watership Down" and "Sea Prince and Firechild"???


Off topic I know, but I LOVED that film as a kid... assuming we are talking about the same thing :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Filmed Inari eating some Morio worms in his living room ferret nation cage. (He likes to eat in there to he can look down on the dogs and they can't take his worms (giggle) ).
Enjoy!
-
 Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUzQYDG5dhk


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

*^ ^*

Love the video!! Question I'm dying to ask, did the run away Morio Worm meet his fate?! ha ha

Love Fennec Fox's and these 2 are beautiful


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehe yep it did!:lol2:
-
Elina


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Elina said:


> Hehe yep it did!:lol2:
> -
> Elina


just curious if you had a large sandbox to pop some morios into and let em use those giant ears to hunt them out?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

They have a sand box and I do often put the morios in there but I wanted to film it and I cant film him in his sand box as it is an XL covered kitty litter tray.
-
Elina


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Elina said:


> They have a sand box and I do often put the morios in there but I wanted to film it and I cant film him in his sand box as it is an XL covered kitty litter tray.
> -
> Elina


 
Thanks for that ive always wanted to keep a pair there stunning little animals :no1:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Took some photos of Inari the other day after I made the video, he's so cute!







(Looking a tad evil lol)
























And yes the Kitty toy gets it 2 seconds after I took the photo:








-
Elina


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

How cute :flrt: I think my heart just melted!


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Picture 4 is my favourite, such a little poser :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Super pics.......x


Dave.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

wow  your fennecs are gorgeous!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks!
-
Elina


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Someday, when I hopefully get a pair of my own, do you know of any breeders or suppliers in the lancashire area, I can also travel to manchester? so I can do some research and stuff.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't actually know any breeders in the U.K. I got mine from a broker.
-
Elina


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Elina said:


> I don't actually know any breeders in the U.K. I got mine from a broker.
> -
> Elina


I found a couple who breed them in the UK, they have a fully legitimate website, but I can't find it for the life of me!! They sell the kits on a first come first serve basis. Other than that I've seen the odd advert in classified and forums. But they are very hard to come by. I only found them after hours (and I mean HOURS) of searching ha ha! I'll have another scout and see if I can find that website...


----------



## AstroFenn (Dec 25, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> ^^^^Lady Amalthea!!! How coincidental, I just bought the 25 year anniversary collection of that movie from my neighbor who was going to take it to a Pawn Shop. I got it for $2 still in the plastic. So much nostalgia!!! Do you remember the others like "Flight of Dragons", "Wind in the Willows", "Watership Down" and "Sea Prince and Firechild"???
> 
> Last Unicorn = Peter S. Beagle's best work, IMO


I heard they were going to make a liveaction version of the movie for TLU, but not heard anything from them in about a year so maybe they scrapped it... Don't think they could really Top the animation anyway unless America did the music again....


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Victor Creed said:


> ^^^^Lady Amalthea!!! How coincidental, I just bought the 25 year anniversary collection of that movie from my neighbor who was going to take it to a Pawn Shop. I got it for $2 still in the plastic. So much nostalgia!!! Do you remember the others like "Flight of Dragons", "Wind in the Willows", "Watership Down" and "Sea Prince and Firechild"???
> 
> Last Unicorn = Peter S. Beagle's best work, IMO


Sorry!!! I completely lost this and then noticed the quote from AstroFenn :blush: The thing I don't like about the anniversary edition is they've taken out the few swear words in there. I mean... WHY?!? :bash: It's not like they were strong words... A "damn" here and there and that's it. Not impressed  You definitely got yourself a bargain, though! :2thumb: I do remember those others, as well  

I also have a TLU tattoo (and planning on more) :whistling2:



AstroFenn said:


> I heard they were going to make a liveaction version of the movie for TLU, but not heard anything from them in about a year so maybe they scrapped it... Don't think they could really Top the animation anyway unless America did the music again....


They were going to, but it just never really took off. It was partially casted, and everything (and several of the original cast were coming back)  Peter Beagle even wrote the screen play. The soundtrack to the original definitely was beautiful, though!! 

Gorgeous new pictures of the foxies!!!! I wanna come squidge 'em :whistling2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Love is in the air!
I did not know this last night. I made a video of them about a month ago but as I left the camera on by mistake I had a 5 hour long film that I only got round to watching last night.
Now I had known Inari made this noise when I left the room, I had no idea why but anyway I had not been able to film it so it was nice to find that I had caught it on film.
Well last night I played it back to him and he answered it and I filmed that.
When I was uploading it to youtube he mounted Kit and was at it for ages! (They then curled up together and went to sleep, he was the big spoon which was kind of funny as he is much smaller then her :lol2: .)
Now in the house when I hear a frantic little bell ringing I am worried to look as it is either one of them having a scratch OR Inari humping Kit. I thought Harry was a sex addict, Inari puts him to shame . He has even fallen to sleep attop of her :lol2:.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kEnUTPQrK4

-
Elina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooooh!!! We could have baby foxlets running about soon, then  Loved the video!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I do hope so! *crosses fingers*
It makes me giggle; Kitsune is fine with Inari doing his 'thing' where as Elspeth got *so* mad at Harry last night for just sniffing her tail. . . Maybe Harry is doing it wrong:lol2:.

Glad you liked the video.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Inari and Kitsune - Love is in the air!
Harry and Elspeth's blog but post about Inari and Kitsune.









-
Elina


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Far too cute to be legal! Looking good Elina, shows how well you look after your animals


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the picture of them snuggled up :flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Nix said:


> Far too cute to be legal! Looking good Elina, shows how well you look after your animals


Why thankyou!
-
Elina


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Most welcome! But if on the off chance it grants me a smidgeon of favour I'd like pics up here when you get the pitter patter of tiny paws please


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How heartbreakingly adorable are they?!?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Nix said:


> Most welcome! But if on the off chance it grants me a smidgeon of favour I'd like pics up here when you get the pitter patter of tiny paws please


If they have kits there will be photos of them...everywhere!

My daughter has taken to calling them Niles and Daphne (from Fraser) as Inari has such delicate features and follows Kit around like a love sick puppy:lol2:.

-
Elina


----------

